# Finding construction engineer jobs



## vikee_s (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a construction engineer from Australia. My PR visa application process is in progress. I was wondering if i will be able to secure employment before landing in canada? I would appreciate any feedback or assistance from this forum in this regard such as how to find jobs, how to apply, interview process, names of consultants, companies & websites, etc. I'm planning to live in Alberta or Toronto.
Thanks in advance. Vick


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

vikee_s said:


> I'm a construction engineer from Australia. My PR visa application process is in progress. I was wondering if i will be able to secure employment before landing in canada? I would appreciate any feedback or assistance from this forum in this regard such as how to find jobs, how to apply, interview process, names of consultants, companies & websites, etc. I'm planning to live in Alberta or Toronto.
> Thanks in advance. Vick


Vick,

If you contact construction comapnies over in Canada you should be able to secure something before you land - you may have to have an advance trip out here for interviews etc. I went exactly the same route as you and secured a construction job in BC. Look for the big names initially - PCL, Ledcor, Graham are a few to look out for.

Hope this helps.

Ian


----------



## vikee_s (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks Ian


----------

